# Daily wear belts



## RackMaster (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm looking for a new daily wear belt.  I have scar tissue on my back just below the belt line and at times my leather belt can aggravate the area.  

Any ideas?


----------



## AKkeith (Jan 9, 2015)

So maybe a softer not to so stiff belt?

I have the 5.11 leather belt, really like it but it is stiff and holds its shape. Which I could see being a problem if it sits right above the scar and starts to rest and bounce on top of it.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 9, 2015)

I think so.  Maybe @Mac_NZ could recommend a material.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 9, 2015)

The only belts i really do are riggers belts and such.  All I can think that might alleviate the problem is a good quality leather belt which has been cut with a curve in it to sit better.  I did make some 1 1/2" cobra belts with double layered A-A-55301 and a skeletonised HDPE insert in them to force them to the correct shape.  I'll see if I still have the .pdf file or a sample one when I get back to work.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks Mac.    My current leather belt has an elastic "relief" at the buckle that helps take some of the pressure off and the leather is now curved from my fat ass.   I was thinking a riggers or modified gun belt might work.  I need to take the time and try on a bunch in a shop.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 9, 2015)

Let's think about this. Belt hurts....right, you don't have enough junk to hold your pants up....suspenders is the answer


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 9, 2015)

Polar Bear said:


> Let's think about this. Belt hurts....right, you don't have enough junk to hold your pants up....suspenders is the answer



^^^^^^^^ Along with the above; Is this something that moleskin use will help any?


----------



## x SF med (Jan 9, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> I'm looking for a new daily wear belt.  I have scar tissue on my back just below the belt line and at times my leather belt can aggravate the area.
> 
> Any ideas?



Red Suspenders.
or.......   a spec ops riggers belt


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 9, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> ^^^^^^^^ Along with the above; Is this something that moleskin use will help any?



It's not the surface tissue now, the belt causes inflammation, inflammation causes belt to tighten and the vicious circle continues.  I think I've noticed it more since I've lost a bit of weight and my pants actually sit properly.

As for @Polar Bear, the giant Douchebag; suspenders might help give me more room for my junk.


----------



## medicchick (Jan 9, 2015)

:-"

 

In all seriousness, after my epidural I had to wear a riggers belt for work instead of my normal leather one.  Not sure if that would work for you.


----------



## Ladder Guy (Feb 12, 2015)

I have to say my Arcteryx Conveyor belt is awesome as a daily wear and CCW pistol belt


----------



## policemedic (Feb 12, 2015)

One of my co-workers swears by his First Spear First Line belt.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 13, 2015)

Check into Maxpedition leather belts. They have a curve for a "natural fit". I don't have one. I wear, for work, a Tactical Tailor riggers belt and for everyday, a Duluth Trading leather belt. Like the aforementioned, 5.11 makes one of those curve belts also...





Liger gun belt from Maxpedition.







Arc leather belt with that curve...

F.M.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks ladies.   I have decided on a riggers belt, just not a make but I will check out that leather belt for wearing "nice" clothes.


----------



## Brian C (Feb 13, 2015)

policemedic said:


> One of my co-workers swears by his First Spear First Line belt.



I see you made up your mind, but I can't recommend this belt enough.  I bounced around belts for a long time, and have settled on this one since they came out.  Good luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## AWP (Feb 13, 2015)

Anything that doesn't scream "I has gun and I are tactical."


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 13, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Anything that doesn't scream "I has gun and I are tactical."



Anything will be black and not shiny.


----------

